# How About Delaware?



## ataxia (May 12, 2011)

Shitty government run program ....but will pass nonetheless. Hopefully they'll tweak the laws for home cultivation.
http://www.washingtonpost.com/national/bill-to-legalize-medical-marijuana-in-del-heads-to-governors-desk-says-hell-sign-into-law/2011/05/11/AFljsusG_story.html


----------



## ataxia (May 14, 2011)

*Hey MOD it's time to add a subforum!!*


----------



## KlosetKing (May 17, 2011)

It is indeed, im sure they will get around to it soon. They added the AZ one pretty fast (i think).


----------



## ataxia (Jun 1, 2011)

and the nj forum also ......
someone is slacking or just doesn't care enough...


----------



## FR4NKtheT4NK (Jun 2, 2011)

lol W00T Dela..WHERE? we need OUR SPOT on the list above  LOL stop slackin!


----------



## ataxia (Jul 25, 2011)

does RIU not give a fuck that another state passed law?? albeit a shitty one in a shitty state. 
Think the mods are pretty fucked up for slacking on it. How hard is it to add a subforum.
Do they not care to spread word that there is another medical state that could benefit from this forum???
alot of people jumped ship from RIU for their own reasons ... but if RIU dosen't care to add a subforum for delaware, yet they were quick to add AZ, and NJ, then it just goes to show the dedication to the movement. Even if it is one of the smallest states ? RI has a subforum
AND WHAT ABOUT D.C.???
you guys are slacking..


----------



## ataxia (Oct 8, 2012)

*BUMP.
*this is getting disappointing ..... how hard is it to add a sub forum? Why does RIU pick and choose which states are worthy enough for a MMJ forum.

It's been well over a year now since i started this thread, and RIU has still neglected to add forums for newly added MMJ states.

... don't forget yall ... this site is used to inform, inspire, and dare i say create change..

.. maybe i'm the only one asking..

*...are all patients equal rollitup.org? *


----------



## cmantis (Oct 12, 2012)

Wow that is pretty amazing no wonder people have been jumping ship.


----------



## bud nugbong (Oct 12, 2012)

lol yea i almost forgot deleware was a state. dont hear much about it. (im not a mod for medical so dont jump on me)...dont get so butthurt


----------



## ataxia (Oct 12, 2012)

bud nugbong said:


> lol yea i almost forgot deleware was a state. dont hear much about it. (im not a mod for medical so dont jump on me)...dont get so butthurt


most people do ..... and yeah i'm a bit butt-hurt. If you check out the OP i posted this as soon as the law passed. I don't hold it against you nugbong .... but if you could. Please. Can you do something, drop a line, to make it so all patients and states are repped. This shit could be put to good use... If i were still planting seeds, and visiting the site on the reg .. i'd offer up my services.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Oct 12, 2012)

I doubt the Delaware medical community is up in arms that they dot have a sub forum on riu. Or just maybe, that community isn't big enough to warrant its own forum.


----------



## ataxia (Oct 15, 2012)

PeyoteReligion said:


> I doubt the Delaware medical community is up in arms that they dot have a sub forum on riu. Or just maybe, that community isn't big enough to warrant its own forum.


You're correct about the medical community, the law passed almost with a wisper. but i wouldn't go so far as to say the community isn't big enough... delaware has alot of farmland and old skool farmers... some of the best i've had came out of dela where ....

once again ... there are other mmj states that aren't on the list ... whether the community is there or not is irrelevant... most of these sub-forums have old or inactive posts. but IMO. i think everyone in the cannabis community should be recognized and represented... It's not a big deal really..... it's da point. know what i mean?


----------



## cmantis (Nov 10, 2012)

Mass already got their subforum, whats up with DE?


----------



## ataxia (Nov 11, 2012)

RIU mods playing favorites ... is all. if they cared to give any explanation as of why it's not necessary to include some states in their medical forum ..... I'm sure they would've answered the memo already ......
they must forget that de is sandwiched in the eastern corridor, where other states repped in these forums have passed medical provisions .... what i'm trying to say is... just because you De is small doesn't mean it doesn't have a community ... every tobacco store offers glass, vapes, and other accessories. People from larger cities like philly or baltimore travel to de because of it's tax free. It's home to at least on or two hydro shops per county for such a small state .....

....once again ... just sayin' ..... there is a community larger than RIU may assume.


----------



## jjfw (Dec 14, 2012)

I to live in Delaware, received my application for a card back in September. While talking to a employee of social services she said the state was watching 3 states out west, Colorado and Washington where mentioned at the time. my concern was a dispensary, which we still don't have, in otherwords, I have to buy off a street corner. my doctor has agreeded I would benefit from medical marijuana,but is holding off with the application until there are dispensaries, which the lady said they where working on this,with one in each county, hopefully, she said that annoucement will be made in January. Because asshole C. Oberly,a federal district attorney for Del., threated the state , if any employee of Del,is involved with the handling of marijuana dispenseries,would be arrested,yet the District of Columbia has dispensaries up and running. Our law would be similar to New Jersey's, which sucks. Hopefully the break thru with Washington and Colorado helps our state, if the lady I spoke to is right. I myself am sick of the narcotics I take for my chronic pain. Governor Markel, if you're reading, we need you to do the right thing, finalize this law, make it legal, the first state, the first on the east coast to legalize!!! Just Do It.


----------



## ataxia (Dec 15, 2012)

Very interesting jj ....... first patient i've heard of in de. Yes the protocol for the MMJ in De is gonna suck if they go by these standards .... but don't fret. I've also heard there is new legislation in the works to allow for home cultivation, for the reason that the state doesn't want to have hands on operation in a MMJ when it's still against federal law. 

It's funny how no news came out ever since the billl was passed .... and i'm betting we won't see a care center open soon. Have you read the guidlines for MMJ in De jj??
i have to go back to it .... but if i'm not mistaken there's some loopholes in there ...... for instance if you're a patient from CA or CO ...you can lawfully posses and/or acquire a card in de .... the list goes on ....let me see if i can find the link.... Rep brotha .....nice to see someone responding to how things are going


----------



## jjfw (Dec 15, 2012)

I don't know to much about the loopholes. The lady I spoke to said if I did get a card I wouldn't be able to use it in, New Jersey, or any other state, i would be crossing state lines,possible federal arrest. The woman I spoke to was from Delaware Social Services in Dover,302-744-4749,very nice spoken woman,not a smart ass. talked for about 20 minutes,at first she couldn't answer but as we spoke,she said they where working on the language,they understood the problems about buying trash from the streets with a card. hopefully watching the western states opens them up more,also she said thhey didn't want thheir law to get out of hand like California. at the time,the elections slowed it down,as for dispensaries opening right away.i think by May, if its finalized in January. On the web site,it mentions January. I wish they would stop dragging their feets. My doctor of 12 years agrees with me,my first step, he said once the dispensaries are open,he would deal with the paper work,which will cost me $125.00 for the card, he said no sense until the dispensaries are annouced and running. $125.00 in not refundable. My fingers are crossed,the state is always looking for money, with sports gambling football polls, future online slots,etc. I would be elated to be able to grow,even 4 plants. Hopefully they include it, I don't care if its fully legal, I'm just concerned for the medical use. Yes,Delaware does have its share of old school growers,yes we're wedge in between the big states, but along the eastern coast, it has to come thru us. Alot of you don't know it,maybe because of your ignorance, we are the state that started a Nation. O.K. enough, getting carried away, anyway hopefully by the end of January,our law will be complete and you great people of RIU will let Delaware into your private clique. We do have cheap smokes, people come from as far as New York to buy. Thanks for the rant.


----------



## ataxia (Dec 16, 2012)

well put JJ .. thanks for the info!! most of my research has been online about DE's MMJ laws. I haven't bothered to contact anyone from the state being that i'm not from DE nor do i live there ... BUT. I do know delaware, i know their laws, the way they run their business... 

What's crazy is how they take their antiquated laws and set them into action ie; the only state west of the mississippi that allows sports betting. This law has been in effect since what.. late 70's early 80's. Not to mention their allowing of table gambling over the past few years.... I can only imagine that years down the road DE will be set up like Vegas in the ense that ..they'll allow non-sport machine gambling in the future. I've already talked to a few business owners who will be installing sports betting and lotto machines in their establishments ..... I've gone off topic.

My point is ....is that i can see DE expanding their provisions for MMJ. What i think they are doing is watching how NJ works out with their state run program before they change the policy of home gardening... I lost what the fuck we were talking about but .... I'm a bit hopeful that DE is smart enough to see the profit in mmj and how much more profitable it will be to allow dispensaries and home growing. ... I just can't see how any state run mmj thinks they'll be above the feds due to the CSA. I can clearly see a government run program being shut down before it even get's off the ground.... it's only been a few weeks in jersey now ..... guess we'll see how this plays out.


----------

